# Quick release martingale collars?



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Cetacea is just about the only manufacturer I've found who makes a quick release Martingale collar - and sizes covering a wide range of dog necks. The quick release comes in very handy for that extremely fidgety dog - you can adjust the collar without fighting the dog's jumpiness. Without the quick release you have to hope the glide doesn't stick and as the collar ages and frays, they tend to stick more meaning longer adjustment time. Anything to cause the dog less stress is helpful. But I have one problem and I'm hoping someone can help me. 








Their XS size doesn't work so well for the tinier dogs (too big in most cases) and I don't like the 3/8" width of the nylon (I prefer wider). Does anyone know of another manufacturer who makes martingale collars with a quick release? Or a custom shop that would make sizes for the tinier dogs?


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

Does it have to have the chain on the end instead of cloth? http://www.canineoutfitters.com/martingale_collar.htm Looks like they offer a 1in size and can do custom sizes as well. I'll keep looking for the chain ones though.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Do you mean for like we use in lure coursing? its a lock unless you push it. If that is what you mean I can take a picture and give you the link I got it from. Its a brass roll clamp- up is lock down is let go.;


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

SMoore said:


> Does it have to have the chain on the end instead of cloth?


Thank you for the link. I had seen those before but didn't know they may do custom work. I'll have to send them an inquiry. I do prefer chain over cloth for the action and sound it makes. Thanks again for the help.



borzoimom said:


> Do you mean for like we use in lure coursing?


That was one thing I wondered, if a company made one for the little guys like Whippets and Italian Greys. 



> If that is what you mean I can take a picture and give you the link I got it from. Its a brass roll clamp- up is lock down is let go.;


I would like to see it, thank you.


----------



## ohrats9 (Dec 19, 2007)

http://www.shakadoghawaii.com/


This is where I got Jim and Tabitha's collars & leashes. Beautiful, well made products. They have a style of martingale that has a clip for easy on off.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Those are pretty awesome collars Ohrats! I may just have to look into those myself!


----------



## ohrats9 (Dec 19, 2007)

I am so into having collars and leashes no one else has. It's funny because it's the only time I care about such trivial things. Cracks my BF up. After much deliberating I decided upon the Mosaic Wave in blue for Tabitha and the green for Jim (Order, page 3). I like the we match but we don't match look.

Oh yeah, if you take a picture of your dog wearing their collar and send it to them, they'll put the picture on their home page. How cool is that? I'm going to get a great shot of my two and send it in. Interactive collar shopping.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm on a really slow computer so I will have to check back on there later and have a better look around. It's always hard to find pretty collars that hold up and as you said no one else has. 

I've made a couple collars; actually two for my current foster Britches. They came out good, but maybe it's because I made them I don't like them? I used nylon and picked a material I liked. They're 3/4 in I do believe. I think next will have to be something a bit more sturdy, stylish, and flattering.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

www.collarmania.com

As you know I don't have small dogs, but I would assume you could choose everything about the collar. Plastic snaps or metal, loop style martingales or chain and of course the width of the collar.


----------

